# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Κρυσταλλος  6.5 ΜΗz

## athalex

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν υπάρχει κρύσταλλος 6.5 ΜΗz.

----------


## chip

Πιθανόν να υπάρχουν αλλά θα δυσκολευτείς να βρείς. Πιο εύκολο είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις κεραμικό φίλτρο 6,5 MHz από τηλεόραση. Πιθανόν να δουλέψει με το κύκλωμα που θέλεις πιθανόν και όχι. Ο τρόπος με τον οποίο ταλαντώνει αυτό μπορείς να τον δεις αν κατεβάσεις το σχηματικό του υπολογιστή της sinclair ΖΧ80. (χρησιμοποιούσε κεραμικό φίλτρο 6,5MHz γι αυτό το σκόπό)[/img]

----------


## eebabs2000

Μήπως είναι 5.5ΜΗz στη τηλεόραση ή κάνω λάθος;
Κάτι θυμάμαι απ 'τη σχολή για 5.5.

----------


## athalex

Στο νετ βρήκα ,αύριο θα ρωτήσω σε μερικά μαγαζιά ,αν δεν βρω θα δω τι θα κάνω με το πρόγραμμα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις

----------


## chip

Στην ελλάδα πράγματι είναι στα 5,5MHz στην αγγλία είναι στα 6MHz. Τα 6,5 δεν ξέρω αν είναι για κάποια άλλη χώρα ή το χρησιμοποιεί το κύκλωμα της τηλεόρασης για κάποιο άλλο διαχωρισμό. Πάντως είναι αρκετά εύκολο να το βρεί (στα 6,5) κανείς ακόμα και σε επαρχιακά καταστήματα!

----------


## eebabs2000

Αν το θέλει για μικροελεγκτή πάντως (διάβασα κάτι για πρόγραμμα) εύκολα μπορεί να το κάνει για άλλο κρύσταλλο.

----------


## athalex

Όντος έτσι είναι , για μικρό τον θέλω απλά μου κάθεται ακριβώς μια διαίρεση και θέλω μια σχετική ακρίβεια.
Τώρα έχω βάλει 6 ΜΗz αλλά αν δεν βρω θα μετατρέψω λιγάκι το πρόγραμμα

----------


## chip

Σωστο αυτό αλλά ισχύει στο 99% των περιπτώσεων και υπάρχει άλλο 1% που δεν γίνεται  :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------

